# PSA: Wismec Predator 228 Auto fire issue



## VapingSquid (5/5/17)

So this morning, I cannot turn off the mod, and at my desk it just started auto-firing. Had to pull the batteries.

Spent 20 min fiddling with it / the button / anything and still it goes crazy every 2 minutes or so. After firing it myself, it continues to fire for 0.5 seconds to the 10 second cut off. Mashing the button during the firing doesn't stop it, nor does trying to turn the mod off - it just won't.

Really disappointed now. I think this one was good in concept, great in marketing, but a rush out the door in terms of production. Yes, I could disassemble the mod like this, but really, should we be taking apart consumer products to fix flaws? So over this!

/end rant


----------



## Attie (5/5/17)

Damn man, sorry to hear.
I was also looking at one of these mods for a daily beater , looked good, price was not bad.

But it seems like every mod these days are full of issues, 510 problems, specs not accurate.

Too much competition going on in China, they just rush everything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (5/5/17)

There are far too many QC issues going on. ISO met last year to discuss the first international standards for vaping devices. I think they need to get a regulated mod standard up and running asap. Blocking products from markets and turning away shipments at Customs unless they pass quality testing seems to be the only way to get these companies to care about quality.

The days of poor QC are numbered, I reckon. With Cole-Bishop having failed in the US, attention now turns to Rep Duncan Hunter's proposed changes to the Tobacco Control Act. While the vaping industry has been largely supportive of what Hunter is proposing, one of his stipulations is that all mods will have safety features built in. So that will be the end of mech mods. If vaping is to follow through on its promise of harm reduction, product quality needs to be impeccable. Mods that auto-fire, when it could happen in a user's pocket, is a luxury the industry cannot afford.


----------



## Nailedit77 (5/5/17)

This is all so weird... I have 3 predators and have not had a single issue with any of them. First 1 I got was about 5 weeks ago and it's still going strong, I got 1 of the 1st ever Smok aliens and never had any issues, couple weeks later everyone started having paint issues.

Maybe I just been lucky with my mods.


----------



## boxerulez (5/5/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> This is all so weird... I have 3 predators and have not had a single issue with any of them. First 1 I got was about 5 weeks ago and it's still going strong, I got 1 of the 1st ever Smok aliens and never had any issues, couple weeks later everyone started having paint issues.
> 
> Maybe I just been lucky with my mods.


Many Kuga's havent burst into flames also, doesnt mean the problem isnt there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

